# Writing my first web page.



## Marquis de Sade (Jan 2, 2008)

I find my self needing to write a web page with next to no knowledge of html. Can anyone reccomend me a good tutorial or two, and a program I can use in the meantime (eg some kind of freeware version of dreamweaver, the easier to use the better)? If it helps the wesite is going to be a watchdog on the gaming media, reviewing reviewers if you like.


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I have so far:


> Game Review Watchdog
> 
> </hr>
> 
> ...


*

All suggestions are welcome.*


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

There are many tutorials, but I like this one:
http://www.mcli.dist.maricopa.edu/tut/lessons.html
Get an HTML editor with a spellchecker:
http://www.htmlkit.com/ (Get the free one)
Think about your layout-all those

"center" tags make it hard to read.
tags are out. Learn enough about CSS to control your text:
http://www.w3schools.com/css/css_font.asp
If you're going to swear, just do it. but it's lazy.
I believe in the basics, and you should use at least one tutorial, but there's a zillion and two HTML templates available for free:
http://www.freelayouts.com/websites/html-templates
You're off to a decent start.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Just looking at your thoughts in your HTML, it appears that an Open Source CMS might be a better move for you.

Take a look at Joomla a www.joomla.org.

There are tutorials for this CMS and can be found by a Google search of "Joomla Tutorial"

Here are some tutorial links for Joomla.

http://www.joomlatutorials.com/

http://docs.joomla.org/Beginners

There are other CMS too, I use Joomla and have had great success with it.


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

Joomla is excellent software especially if you have no previous website knowledge, however for what your talking about blog software may be better and something like Wordpress may be easier for your to use.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Get your feet good and wet with html locally on your computer google up--free wysiwyg editors--get one---you dont have to master it but you need some html before you go on to php.As the people above have suggested above Joomla and wordpress..I have used them both,they are both great.For me wordpress is a breeze.Joomla is more flexible.Stay away from drupal if you are a begginer,it rocks but is not at all for the beginner.
Build yourself a simple site with html throw alittle conent up.Play around with wordpress and joomla they are free and set up very fast.See which one is best for you.Most hosts provide these for you when you use thier service.


----------



## charles.steve (Nov 29, 2008)

Hughv said:


> There are many tutorials, but I like this one:
> http://www.mcli.dist.maricopa.edu/tut/lessons.html
> Get an HTML editor with a spellchecker:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

HTML Kit is a specialized editor that facilitates editing web pages.
Most HTML tags are quickly available, along with a Tag checker, blank pages, CSS support, Table builders, color pickers, etc. You can drag images into the window and they will be automatically tagged.
Use it along with the tutorial and you'll quickly see how useful it is.
There are too many features to mention all of them.
Tutorial is here:
http://www.ironspider.ca/hktutorials/install.htm


----------



## charles.steve (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks dear for the quick response.


Charles


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I would recommend learning XHTML and CSS. However, if you don't want to get in too deep, a CMS like Wordpress, Joomla, or Drupal would probably be a great solution for your site. 

As far as specific sites go, I would recommend W3Schools for learning (X)HTML and CSS. You can also find tons of specific tutorials on the internet if you're stuck with something specific that you want to learn. 

As far as free editors...
KompoZer
CoffeeCup Free HTML Editor
First Page
(possibly Amaya too)

See this article for more: http://blog.webdistortion.com/2008/04/12/webdesign-on-a-budget-six-free-alternatives-to-dreamweaver/

However, the truth is that you're not going to find any free alternative that comes close to the features Dreamweaver provides. If you're willing to spend some money, consider Microsoft's Expression Web 2. It's been much improved from the FrontPage of long ago and now offers support for standards and such. Unfortunately it's still up there at $299.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

Just doin work experience with a few highly experienced web designers, they pointed me to this site to learn a few things, learn CSS too. After what ive seen in this week something tells me i wont be considering a career in web development... Dream weaver is all these guys use, oh and Macs of course. Any web development place ive been or studied at have had dream weaver. Certainly a vital tool for serious web development and construction.

www.w3schools.com
www.htmlgoodies.com


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

sup2a said:


> Just doin work experience with a few highly experienced web designers, they pointed me to this site to learn a few things, learn CSS too. After what ive seen in this week something tells me i wont be considering a career in web development... Dream weaver is all these guys use, oh and Macs of course. Any web development place ive been or studied at have had dream weaver. Certainly a vital tool for serious web development and construction.
> 
> www.w3schools.com
> www.htmlgoodies.com


The Mac/PC divide doesn't exist in Web Design, especially for coding.
Most people who use Dreamweaver for serious work will tell you that learning the fundamentals of HTML and CSS is the place to start.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Hughv said:


> Most people who use Dreamweaver for serious work will tell you that learning the fundamentals of HTML and CSS is the place to start.


Agree. Dreamweaver is a useful tool, but it's not any help at all if you don't know how to code in HTML and CSS. Dreamweaver speeds up and supplements the coding process, it doesn't replace it.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry thought that would kinda self explanatory... ma bad


----------



## brandmantra (Dec 1, 2008)

Edit-plus is a good html editor, it is a free software. it also provides FTP upload.


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Dreamweaver is definitely a nice program for biginers (excluding the css code encription). Although it might be dificult to develop something "professional" looking at the first time.

If you`re already familiar with some flash functions and work methods I`de recomend you combine the caracteristics of both programs (for example: with banners or animated logos).

About Dreamweaver tutorial sites I know one that might help you with some of the basics at least, as well as with any other design softwares: http://www.good-tutorials.com/.

Any simple question you can just post it here, I gess some one could help you.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Adobe TV have some great tuts including dream weaver.

http://tv.adobe.com/#pd+Dreamweaver


----------

